# frameset content verschwindet bei fenster skalieren



## alderim (10. Januar 2008)

Hi, 
ich habe ein Frameset, oben flash-Navigation und unten Content. 
Auf manchen PCs bei manchen IEs passiert folgendes: 

Wenn der User das Browserfenster manuell kleiner zieht und wieder aufzieht, verschwindet ein Teil des Content-Inhaltes unter den Nav-Frame. Er schiebt sozusagen beim skalieren den Inhalt unter den anderen Frame, aber beim zurückziehen bleibt er dort.. 
Woran kann das liegen, kann man das fixieren/verhindern? 

Danke für einen Tipp, 
A.


----------



## Maik (10. Januar 2008)

Hi,

kannst du den Link zur Seite nennen, damit man da einen Blick drauf werfen kann?


----------



## alderim (10. Januar 2008)

Hi,
Das Frameset schaut momentan so aus:

Code:

<frameset frameborder="0" framespacing="0" border="0" cols="*,1000,*">
    <frame name="left_frame" src="blank.html" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" noresize>
	<frameset rows="30,*">
<frame name="up_frame" src="blank.html" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" noresize>
    <frameset rows="165,*">
	 <frame name="head_frame" src="flashheader.htm" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" frameborder="0">

    <frame name="content_frame" src="front_content.php" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" frameborder="0">
	</frameset> </frameset>
	<frame name="right_frame" src="blank.html" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" noresize>

</frameset><noframes>
hier nix frames content
</noframes>

Das Problem tritt auf, wenn der content_frame beim manuellen kleiner und größer ziehen des Browserfensters unter den head_frame verschoben wird.
Könnte evtl. ein noresize, in den content_frame eingebaut, eine Möglichkeit sein?

Danke,A


----------



## alderim (12. Januar 2008)

*Frameinhalt wird bei gedrückter Maus verschoben*

Hallo,
ich habe einen head-frame und einen content-frame mit hintergrundbild und text.
Wenn ich den Text im Content-frame mit der Maus markiere und dann mit gedrückter Maus weiter runterziehe wird der Inhalt des content-frame nach oben unter den head-frame verschoben.

wie kann ich das verhindern?

danke für einen Tipp.


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,

durch das Markieren und Herunterziehen der Maus wird lediglich die Seite nach unten gescrollt, und dadurch verschwindet der obere Seiteninhalt in den nicht-sichtbaren Bereich des Frames. Wohin auch sonst?


----------



## alderim (12. Januar 2008)

Genau das ist das Phänomen das ich verhindern möchte/muß.
Es gibt nichts zu scrollen. Der Content frame soll also Fix an der Stelle stehen bleiben wenn der Benutzer mit der Maus rumzieht.
Das muß doch irgendwie möglich sein


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2008)

alderim hat gesagt.:


> Der Content frame soll also Fix an der Stelle stehen bleiben wenn der Benutzer mit der Maus rumzieht.


Vielleicht suchst du das hier?


```
<frame src="..." name="head" noresize>
<frame src="..." name="content" noresize>
```


----------



## alderim (12. Januar 2008)

danke für den Tipp,
hab ich schon implementiert hat aber auf den genannten effekt keine auswirkung.

evtl. noch eine idee?

background-attachment:fixed; gibt es ja für den hintergrund, gibt es so eine angabe evtl. auch für den inhalt?


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2008)

Ansonsten müsstest du das Scrollen im Frame unterbinden.


----------



## alderim (12. Januar 2008)

Danke, das folgende habe ich in jedem frame stehen
scrolling="no"

oder meinst du etwas anderes?


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2008)

alderim hat gesagt.:


> Danke, das folgende habe ich in jedem frame stehen
> scrolling="no"


Und hilft nicht weiter?

Vielleicht solltest du dann besser die Seite online stellen, damit man sich das direkt anschauen kann.


----------



## alderim (12. Januar 2008)

ok,
ich möchte verhindern, daß der inhalt des Content-Frame per Maus-drücker und zieher verschiebbar ist und unter dem Headbereich verschwinden kann.
Das muß doch irgendwie zu definieren sein?!

Beim Firefox verschiebt sich nichts unter den Headframe, beim IE schon

Hier ein Framesetbeispiel mit dem Problem

Frametest


----------

